# Phrag. Barbara LeAnn



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2007)

This is the second flower from it's first blooming. The seedling was selected by Jason Fischer -- one of the ones I purchased as the result of winning the Name the Cochlopetalums contest some time ago.

Thanks, Jason!

I love the fuzziness of it. The color is pretty close -- a lovely rose-color.
Phrag. Barbara LeAnn [3N] (besseae ‘Rob’s Choice’ AM/AOS [4N] x fischeri)


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2007)

i love how the color is nice and even through out. thanks for the photo


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2007)

Great color, Dot!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 10, 2007)

very nice Dot!!! It has been on my wish list for sometime now


----------



## Elena (May 11, 2007)

Love that colour!


----------



## toddybear (May 11, 2007)

It has a 4 O'Clock shadow! Bizarre! The colour is wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids! Does it have any fragrance?


----------



## Jason Fischer (May 11, 2007)

That one turned out very nice. In fact, this is the best Barbara LeAnn cross I've ever seen. Each one so far has been impressive!


----------



## L I Jane (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful Dot--kovachii-look out!


----------



## Gilda (May 11, 2007)

:clap: Stunning !!!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 12, 2007)

I don't think it gets any better than that. So what will the clonal name be once it gets that AM?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.

I've not noticed a fragrance, but I'll check at different times of the day. 

As for giving it a clonal name, I'll wait to see what the second blooming is like. The plant is very small yet, and I'd like to see more growths. Also, the dorsal is a bit off-center, and not quite even in color (look at the right edge). What is interesting to me is that this is the second bloom -- the first one was a disaster. One of the petals was stuck to the pouch, which was really malformed. I almost broke off the stem, but then I saw a second bud. 

Another interesting this is, when I took the photo, the flower had been open for about 3 days, and the petals were a bit curved back. This morning, they are quite flat!

So we'll see what happens. In any case, I really love it!


----------



## Drorchid (May 12, 2007)

Looks Great Dot!

It is always nice to see one of my "Babies" all grown up and in bloom! (I am the one who made the cross about 4 years ago). I think these are the first "triploid" Barbara LeAnn's (made with a tetraploid besseae) that are out there.

Robert


----------



## Hien (May 12, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> I've not noticed a fragrance, but I'll check at different times of the day.
> 
> ...



I would say FCC, if it is up to me. (but of couse it is never up to me)


----------



## Grandma M (May 13, 2007)

It is a stunning color, Dot. Very impressive.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> Looks Great Dot!
> 
> It is always nice to see one of my "Babies" all grown up and in bloom! (I am the one who made the cross about 4 years ago). I think these are the first "triploid" Barbara LeAnn's (made with a tetraploid besseae) that are out there.
> 
> Robert


Well, thank you, Robert. You certainly made excellent parental choices! Is 'Rob's Choice' named after you???


----------



## Cinderella (May 13, 2007)

I love it, Dot. Such great color.


----------



## Drorchid (May 13, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, thank you, Robert. You certainly made excellent parental choices! Is 'Rob's Choice' named after you???[/QUOTEs]
> 
> No, actually it was named after another Robert who used to work here at Orchids Limited. You may recognize his name from another primary Phrag hybrid: Phrag. Robert Palm. The clone of Phrag besseae was also named after him. One day when he walked into the greenhouse it was blooming for the first time, and it stood out between the rest of the Phrag besseae's, as it's flowers were about twice as large as the rest. Later it was shown to be a tetraploid, I believe there is another thread on this forum where we have posted some pictures of 'Rob's Choice'.
> 
> Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

How did it become tetraploid? Colchicine?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation, Robert.


----------



## Hien (May 13, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, thank you, Robert. You certainly made excellent parental choices! Is 'Rob's Choice' named after you???


 No wonder that this clone is exceptional in the Barbara Leann's world


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> No, actually it was named after another Robert who used to work here at Orchids Limited.
> Robert


Is this the Robert who participated in the great sport of Paintball!?


----------



## tan (May 14, 2007)

nice color!
you still have some seedlings or new crosses on this?


----------

